# Can I buy a George Foreman Grill in the Philippines that uses 220v?



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

I plan on moving to the Philippines soon and I don't know if I should bring my two George Foreman Grills or not. They are 110v grills and wallpower in the Philippines is 220v.

So, to use these I'd have to spend about a hundred bucks for a transformer, I'd need a big transformer for either of these, at least 3,000 watts rated. I would be better off to give these away and buy a new one in the Philippines IF they have them there and they run on 220v.

So how about it guys ? ... have any of you seen a George Foreman Grill in the Philippine stores that runs on 220v? Or maybe a similar kind of grill that runs on 220v?


Thanks
Maxx


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx, I haven't seen these along with many other cool kitchen items, like a hot dog cooker, bun warmer, pizza roterisiere maker, expresso machine, there's more. You can purchase a crock pot here but I couldn't find any that were large enough for my use, I had to purchase mine from Sears online 7 1/2 quart size and have it shipped here, 110 volts and it cost me 8.000 peso's for something I could have purchased at Walmart for $39. 

High quality, high dollar kitchen items were banned from shipping to the Philippines, I could only order the lower quality items.

Don't forget your favorite seasonings, I sure miss Lawyers seasoning salt (have never seen that here) BBQ sauce and Siracha sauce, pancake syrup imported another issue, they have local pancake syrup but it's not so good and in my area it looks like they have stopped importing Pancake syrup from the states the BBQ sauce is sold here but not alway's in stock, send a few more Balikabyan boxes, I wish I had.

An certified Electrician can set up your kitchen with a 110 plug in if you have several items that require voltage conversion.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Maxx, I haven't seen these along with many other cool kitchen items, like a hot dog cooker, bun warmer, pizza roterisiere maker, expresso machine, there's more. You can purchase a crock pot here but I couldn't find any that were large enough for my use, I had to purchase mine from Sears online 7 1/2 quart size and have it shipped here, 110 volts and it cost me 8.000 peso's for something I could have purchased at Walmart for $39.
> 
> High quality, high dollar kitchen items were banned from shipping to the Philippines, I could only order the lower quality items.
> 
> ...


That was very helpful mcalleyboy. Why didn't I think of that ?? Just have a few 110v outlets installed, that's the simple answer. I don't like those converter transformers, they are expensive, heavy, ugly, noisy and usually not of good quality and not very safe. I was dreading having to use them. But of course, just have some 110v outlets installed, I can probably do that for less money than the transformers would cost.

And I'll take your advise on bringing small appliances too. You're right, small appliances are dirt cheap at Walmart and other such chains and they are not difficult to ship.

I'd be lost without my George Foreman grill, I use that thing at least 4 nights a week. Nothing cooks bacon or burgers better.

Great advice !

Maxx


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Maxx, I haven't seen these along with many other cool kitchen items, like a hot dog cooker, bun warmer, pizza roterisiere maker, expresso machine, there's more. You can purchase a crock pot here but I couldn't find any that were large enough for my use, I had to purchase mine from Sears online 7 1/2 quart size and have it shipped here, 110 volts and it cost me 8.000 peso's for something I could have purchased at Walmart for $39.
> 
> High quality, high dollar kitchen items were banned from shipping to the Philippines, I could only order the lower quality items.
> 
> ...


Not trying to hijack the thread, but..

McCalley I have seen Lowry's and Siracha sauce in the Royal and SNR. But like everything else supplies are never stable.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Maxx, I haven't seen these along with many other cool kitchen items, like a hot dog cooker, bun warmer, pizza roterisiere maker, expresso machine, there's more. You can purchase a crock pot here but I couldn't find any that were large enough for my use, I had to purchase mine from Sears online 7 1/2 quart size and have it shipped here, 110 volts and it cost me 8.000 peso's for something I could have purchased at Walmart for $39.
> 
> High quality, high dollar kitchen items were banned from shipping to the Philippines, I could only order the lower quality items.
> 
> ...


You will still need a transformer to supply the 110v sockets


----------



## kozitsme (Jul 2, 2013)

Just a thought have you tried to search GF Griil 220volts few suppliers in the US price range $49/69 + PP $7 brand new. Does give a warning not to be used in the US for export only.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Gary D said:


> You will still need a transformer to supply the 110v sockets


Hmm... that might also be true. I'm only familiar with the way 220v is provided in the States, it's just two legs of 110v but maybe its not wired that way in the Philippines, I have no idea.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

kozitsme said:


> Just a thought have you tried to search GF Griil 220volts few suppliers in the US price range $49/69 + PP $7 brand new. Does give a warning not to be used in the US for export only.


That's also a very good idea, I will do a search and see what I come up with.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

kozitsme said:


> Just a thought have you tried to search GF Griil 220volts few suppliers in the US price range $49/69 + PP $7 brand new. Does give a warning not to be used in the US for export only.



Yep, I found one. The big one like mine that runs on 220v is about $90.00 bucks. That's about what I paid for the one I have, so it's not a bad price. But I'm not going to buy it right away. I'd still like to verify if I'm really going to have to buy a transformer anyway, even if an electrician re-wires a few 110v outlets for me.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zone199 said:


> Yep, I found one. The big one like mine that runs on 220v is about $90.00 bucks. That's about what I paid for the one I have, so it's not a bad price. But I'm not going to buy it right away. I'd still like to verify if I'm really going to have to buy a transformer anyway, even if an electrician re-wires a few 110v outlets for me.


The supply in the Philippines is 220V hot to ground, no centre tap. You may find it around the old US bases but it is rare.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> The supply in the Philippines is 220V hot to ground, no centre tap. You may find it around the old US bases but it is rare.


We have a place for her mom and where we can vacation to around Clark and each faceplate has a 110 and a 220v outlet. Coincidence is its the same apartment we had 30 yrs ago!


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Back then there was a George Foreman in True Value Makati. Our GF was shipped from Canada to Phil and its 110 but our electrician wired 110 in our house when we were building it. Now all our transformers are just in the storage..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but..
> 
> McCalley I have seen Lowry's and Siracha sauce in the Royal and SNR. But like everything else supplies are never stable.


Yes SNR does carry a lot of item from the western world.


----------



## oklahoma joe (Jan 24, 2014)

you can get grills ,crock pots and roaster ovens in Davao City more expensive than in the USA, i would like a 20 quart roaster oven about $100 here $39 in the USA,and S&R has all the seasons, cheese, fresh milk etc


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lowry's seasoning and Siracha sauce*



jon1 said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but..
> 
> McCalley I have seen Lowry's and Siracha sauce in the Royal and SNR. But like everything else supplies are never stable.


Thank you Jon my reply's are a little slow my computer is no longer working, will get another but I'm not in a hurry, money and quality is a factor.

Not sure what the Royal or SNR is? is that in Manila or are these chain stores, I live far south Luzon area but will be in Manila probably this week to take care of the yearly PBI stuff, thanks again.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

SNR there are 3 stores in Manila its a membership like Sams in the US. Royal is for OFW folks. Its really a duty free shop.


----------

